# How much was too much?



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 25, 2018)

Rosalie was born in 1940; this gift from her father @ age 13  was probably a Christmas gift; serial number stamped August 12-18, 1953. I Tried to be fair to her, How much was too much to give (your opinions, please)


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ?


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Feb 26, 2018)

IMO- $200 would be the most I'd spend. Lots of good parts on that bike...
Be a good rider for someone


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Nice, clean 100% original as a keeper I'd be good in the $250-300 range. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 26, 2018)

Great bike Pappy, and super clean. I agree with Shawn about $300.00 or less.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks guys... I appreciate this feed-back. I will bathe, clean, and protect it; but, no way alter it. Even the tires are the original; and not cracked @ all. It was 'hung' up over 50 years ago.


----------



## vincev (Feb 26, 2018)

No more than $200.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 26, 2018)

$300 or less


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks, Vince and Bri!


----------



## spoker (Feb 27, 2018)

ya should always have a good lookin woman around!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 27, 2018)

spoker said:


> ya should always have a good lookin woman around!




And one that ages extremely well.

Very nice bike. Looks to be in better condition then me, and it's 1 month and three days older.


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 27, 2018)

bike should RETAIL for 350 range...after clean up and detailing...maybe a bit more
Very nice ORIG bike
undervalued


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 27, 2018)

id give 500 to be fair...that rocket ray is clean but top is dented. 800+ in parts...


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 28, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> bike should RETAIL for 350 range...after clean up and detailing...maybe a bit more
> Very nice ORIG bike
> undervalued



Agree with Bob! Easy fix on rocket ray, nice badge too.


----------

